# 48hr. NREMT-P Refresher online.



## Trashtruck (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anybody heard of this? Or used it to renew their NREMT-P?

I've recertified by either taking the 48hr refresher course or submitting my con-ed hours on the paperwork. They(Registry) have only allowed 10hrs. of online con-ed  to be submitted for renewal in the past. This is a full 48hr refresher, online. It sounds legit.

Has anybody used this method?

http://www.distancecme.com


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2012)

One of the originals was Jon Puryear that does live online that meets the standards.  You can google his name for website.  He is legit not sure of the others.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was considering this service also, I am outside the USA at the moment also. Would love to hear some one feedback from someone regarding it


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok guys I am really considering shelling out the money for this. Last chance to say something or forever hold your peace.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I am in the middle of this online "live" 48 hour paramedic refresher. If anyone has any questions about it let me know. I can highly recommend it so far


----------



## RemoteMedicineIreland (Dec 29, 2012)

I look forward to hearing your feedback once you have finished the course.


----------



## JGassert (Jan 23, 2013)

distancecme.com is legit, great instructors, and definitely great flexibility...able to complete refresher from comfort of home/anywhere you have highs peed internet connection.


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 25, 2013)

HOLY CRAP!!! $870!! Let us know how it goes and if it was worth it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

sweetpete said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! $870!! Let us know how it goes and if it was worth it.



haha that is there critical care course, I am not taking that. That is suppose to prep you to take the FP-C ect...

I am taking the 48 hour Paramedic refresher for $399, which I think is a fair price for a live 48 hour refresher. 

I am also almost done with it now and it also included my NREMT-P to NRP bridge (8 hours of lecture) free.

Its a really interesting way to do this, plus I can take the early morning classes in my underwear if I want. Pretty cool


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha!! Whew....gotcha. Man, I was blown away. But seriously, let us know how the course goes and how it ends!! I'm interested too. Sounds like a sweet way to maintain you NR.

Take care bro


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I am all done with it now, great 48 hour refresher. I can recommend it %100. If anyone has any questions let me know.


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 6, 2013)

Wish I would have found this thread sooner so schulz wasn't going into it blind. 

I just used these guys to recert last Dec-Jan. I highly recommend them.

Knowledgeable instructors.  Affordable. Met some pretty cool people from all over the country. Flexible completion hours.  I'll probably use them again in a couple years.


----------

